# Re-Painting CSM



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well This is going to be a WIP Thread but the work has not really startedyet.
Going to be repainting my CSM to one specific color scheme (been collectiong them over a long period and got lota of dif paintjobs) so going to begin stripping them soon as i purchase some simple green. But first the name will change as well, out of the following list wich name do you think is whe best and would suit a Marine painted like this fellow (but better, and maybe very slightly different)










These are the names(any sujestions would be cool too):
Barons of Sufferance
Brothers of the Ravening mantis
Bishops of Corruption
Subconscious Lamenters
Crying Butchers


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are my first two almost finished, They are fallen Templar(very close to being done) These are before pics:



















And After:


























Will post pics when they are completely done may take a while seeing as how i will be moving shortly. C and C most welcome.
-Cheers


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

How about brotherhood of decay/corruption?


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Try taking a photo against a white or light neutral colour background. Tha paint palette makes it hard to see the mini.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I like the green armor, looks great. I would suggest you not field any army with cry anywhere in the name.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

My camera also sucks but will do get some envelopes or summat as a background.
And after Much Discussion The Chapter name will be Bishops Of Corruption.

Will post completed pics soon (on a white background ;p)

And heres an idea for their symbor (very rough) sujestions most welcome









-Cheers


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I really like the cloak on the one guy.

Also this should be in modeling and painting if you wanna ask a mod to move it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Also this should be in modeling and painting if you wanna ask a mod to move it.


If you find a mis-posted thread, PLEASE just hit the Report Button!

Telling someone their thread is in the wrong place doesn't do anybody any good since they can't move it themselves. And PMing a mod is a lot less effective than just hitting the Report button, which will notify every mod.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well After Some Moving Crazyness i am back and Reasonably setup< have not paited yet but have schemes for three squads and my havoks.

Here are the tree squad variations:

























And The Havok:


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

The quarteres scheme looks liek a diferent chapter. How about keeping them the same colour but just changing the arm colour for different squads?


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

hmmm good point it may just be red pads then


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i think that is a better idea

you gave me a good idea for a chapter.. just like remodelling SM models to CSM and call them "The Fallen" or something of the like

and blasphemy! BLACK TEMPLAR NEVER FALL TO THE PITS OF DESPAIR!!!!!!


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Huge Evisceration Wraiths Update (Pic heavy)*

Ok heres an update, i know its been a really long time but lots of stuff happening life and such ><.
The Name I decided on is the Evisceration Wraiths and here are some pics:

Whole Army:









Heres a close up of the Legion Symbol on a shoulder pad:









My WIP Lord:

















Marines WIP:

























Obliterator:









WIP Dreadnaught (still needs some greenstuff around the claw):

















Chosen:

















Predator:









































Chaos Spawn:


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice models. Maybe you could try the red quartered scheme on any khorne berzerkers you have in your force to tie them into your army.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm thats a really good idea, Ill do that when i have money again. Man i hate being broke.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Nurgle Dp (converted dread) wip*

Ok so here are some pics of my Nurgle Daemon Prince converted from a dreadnought C&C and painting sujestions would be helpful (was lots of fun to do)


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Dude. Thats sick...:shok:

+rep for awesome. I might just steal the idea.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

OK so its been awhile for me, but now I am back with a new camera and back working on my armies there will be pics soon still have a few squads to paint, giong to be working on a 200pt list aswell. But for nowhere are some test pics of what I have already painted just much petter pictures (yay working at a camera store):

This will be the first to be painted not sure of the style yet though:









and the rest


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so its been a really long time since i have posted anything new, bouncing back between chaos and eldar atm, here is what i am working on for chaos right now, the Rhinos are about half done, opinions on the style on them would be cool its something new for my chaos and i think it works but yea C&C would be much apreciated, also some random conversions i was sidetracked with, as of yet unpainted









A re-feminized Daemonette









Chaos Champion









Beastmen havok, thought this would make a cool looking squad


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is hard to tell exactly how the Rhinos will look until they are finished. At the moment I feel that the grey looks much too plain, especially as the green is quite dark. however, if you put some hard edge highlights on it then it could start to pop.

Secondly, as grey is neutral I think the Rhino would benefit from a contrasting spot (possibly a purple) to compliment the green.

The second breast on the Daemonette looks consistent and smooth; however it appears to not quite blend in at the top.

I like the choice of pieces for the Champion. However I am less sure about the pose; he seems to be holding himself at an odd angle. do you have any photographs of him form other sides as it might just be from this side?


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

THnks for the insight my updates for them will be slow unfortunately i dnot have much painting time right now, I really do see what you mean by the grey being to neutral thoug and now i am pondering where to add some contrast your idea of purple would fit well i am also thinking gold may work going to play around with that may use a bit of both, gold on the green. purple on the grey or something. 

Good catch on the deamonette i fixed that and added the rest of her parts and a basecoat, nothing really special, (pic below)


for the champion o was looking to give hime a jumping sideways shooting look, i do have a pic from a beeter angle to show though.



















thinking of making the chaos symbol on the front purple...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The new angle looks much more like a John Woo leaping-and-shooting pose.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I think the second rhino is working better than the first. The free-handing especially works better as the tangle of vines as opposed to the chaos symbol.

I think Dave's got ya' - that champion looks . . . disjointed. Literally.

The daemonette turned out nicely.

I particularly dig the beastman havoc. He looks big, nasty, and aggressive. Another member here did beastmen berzerkers for their Iron warrior army and they looked really nice. I think its a totally feasible idea.

I think you may need to change your painting technique a bit though. Looking through your log, a lot of your highlights are dry-brushed on really heavily, creating lots of paint texture. If you use an almost identical brush stroke but leave more water in the paint you can get a build up like dry brushing only without the texture.

It takes a little practice, and you may need to thin your paints a little with water, then wipe of excess wet paint. The idea being, using dry brush motions, but with thinner wetter paint allows a rapid application of thin layers. And if you do it with more than 1 color, building up highlights you have a rapid blending technique!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the painting tips will be trying that out for sure, i do really see your point though. will post pics with results soon probably on one of my rhinos. I have finished the viny one but am rethinking the other so that will be a bit longer. the only thing left to paint is the marine dude, and the inside.

I'm digging through my bitz box and should have enought for a full squad of the beasty havoks. thanks fot the link as well gives me some ideas.

and here is the completed rhino


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That's looking pretty sharp. I particularly like the red search light, its just the right amount of accent in just the right place.

Keep it coming


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A solid piece of work there.

The metal areas seem a little flat to me, especially against the grey: I think they would pop more with a black wash to add depth.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

OK so been busy buy here is the exterior completed used a flesh wash and some drybrushing on the metal bits, to add some depth as you said here is the finished product, will start work on interior shortly as well as the other one. I am currently in the process of hinging the doors on the top doors on the other one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great. The creepers are a nice touch. Have some rep.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

So here is my converted obliterator and the interior of my uncompleted rhino i hinged the doors on top using a pin vice greenstuff and paper clips


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

So it has been quite a while since my last update, have taken a long break to focus on other things.
Just now updating my army to 6th and my first major project is a new hq unit composed of a Mounted Slaanesh Chaos Lord with 3 chaos spawn. I only had 2 of the spawn models so i built this on up out of bitz and gs. the chaos lord's steed is just a proxy till i figure out something better, any ideas would be great.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very spawny.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome exactly what I was going for


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

I love the obliterator, it looks like he's rippling with warp energy with weapons spawning all over him.

The silver armour with the green trim looks a lot like the Doom Legion from the Space Marine codex. They were sent into the Eye of Terror on a crusade and were corrupted while they were in there and came out as the Vectors of Pox. There's a bit about it in the latest Chaos Marine codex. If you are still stuck for a name then maybe thats an idea for you.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, thought I might have over done that a bit. This is the first I have heard of this Doom Legion haven't picked up the new codex yet, that price ugh... I decided to name them the Evisceration Wraiths, but that gives me a great jumping off point for writing fluff and seeing other people paint the same type of scheme, will be a great help


----------

